# Zugriff auf eine große Datenmenge von MS Access per JDBC



## SilentJ (4. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

meine neue Aufgabe umfasst einen Weg zu finden, wie ich eine große Menge von Daten, die von Microsoft Access geliefert werden, am besten am Java-Ende meiner JDBC-ODBC-Bridge verwaltet. Dass ich die ResultSets in eine wie auch immer geartete Datenstruktur überführen werde, ist klar. Nur habe ich ehrlich gesagt Respekt vor dem Datenvolumen, dazu noch Access, dieses M...ding. Kann mir jemand eine geeignete Strategie empfehlen, die er angewendet hat, damit nicht zu viele Resourcen über die Wupper gehen beim Datentransfer und alles in Exceptions endet? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus. Ich weiß die Antworten zu schätzen. Und bevor jemand fragt: nein, an den Rahmenbedingungen kann ich nichts drehen.

Michael


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Sep 2007)

Was soll denn überhaupt am "Java-Ende" konkret mit den Daten aus der Access-DB passieren?


----------



## ms (5. Sep 2007)

Und wie groß ist eine große Menge?

ms


----------



## SilentJ (5. Sep 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was soll denn überhaupt am "Java-Ende" konkret mit den Daten aus der Access-DB passieren?





> Dass ich die ResultSets in eine wie auch immer geartete Datenstruktur überführen werde, ist klar


----------



## SilentJ (5. Sep 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wie groß ist eine große Menge?
> 
> ms



Kann ich noch nicht sagen. 20 - 30 MB geschätzt, vielleicht auch mehr. Ich habe noch keinen Zugriff auf die angesprochene Datenbank.


----------



## ms (5. Sep 2007)

20-30 MB klingen jetzt nicht dramatisch. Ich denke, es kommt drauf an was du mit den Daten anstellst.

ms


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Sep 2007)

SilentJ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte: Was soll mit den Daten passieren, nachdem Du Sie in die "wie auch immer geartete Datenstruktur" überführt hast.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (5. Sep 2007)

ms hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 20-30 MB klingen jetzt nicht dramatisch. Ich denke, es kommt drauf an was du mit den Daten anstellst.
> 
> ms


Nach "Respekt vor dem Datenvolumen" hätte ich auch mit einer größeren Datenmenge gerechnet.


----------



## SilentJ (5. Sep 2007)

P3AC3MAK3R hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SilentJ hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich den Inhalt eines ResultSets in eine wie auch immer geartete Datenstruktur überführe, betrifft das bei Plain-Text-Daten doch nicht den Datentransfer JDBC-ODBC. Entweder habe ich das ResultSet zur Verfügung und ich kopiere die Daten in eine beliebige Struktur oder es ist vorher schon was schief gelaufen beim Erstellen des ResultSets. Meine Frage bezieht sich auf Probleme aufgrund der Datenmenge bei letzterem.

BLOBs, CLOBs und andere Späße habe ich gar nicht, die mir noch an anderer Stelle Spaß bereiten könnten.


----------



## ms (5. Sep 2007)

Dann sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.

ms


----------



## trazzag (5. Sep 2007)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist lesender Zugriff auf Access-DBs auch bei großen Datenvolumen kein Problem. Ärger gibt's, wenn du versuchen solltest 10000 Datensätze in die DB zu schreiben (vor allem die Geschwindigkeit ist da ne Katastrophe). Dann doch lieber H2...


----------



## robertpic71 (5. Sep 2007)

Nach meinen Erfahrungen, lassen sich auch größere Mengen aus einer Access-DB recht problemlos auslesen.

Konkret, habe ich hier eine eine Access-DB einer Katalog-CD, mit  310MB. Das Extrahieren der darin enthaltenen html-Seiten geht in ca. 25 Minunten über die Bühne. Bei diesen 25 Minunten dürfte der Flaschenhals eher
die Outputseite (Filesystem) sein.

Bei der bevorzugten Java-Datenbank kann ich mich auch trazzag anschließen: H2

/Robert


----------

